# Where can I get a Website done?



## Annasam46 (Oct 27, 2022)

I don't know where I should ask this question but I recently started up a Small Business doing cupcakes, brownies and sweets. I really need a website to showcase them and get more customers. Anyone knows any good company which provides good websites?


----------



## dcSaute (Oct 27, 2022)

there's a really big potential that your message is simply a "pre-spam" lead in to "Oh, I used these wonderful people...."

if not - you have a local business. you'll need really good pictures of your wares to wow the internet.  if you hire a "really good site maker" in Hong Kong, are you prepared to pay their fees to fly over, and over, and over again.... and photo your marvelous cupcakes? and each subsequent cupcake?

if you want an kept up to date site, by people prepared to come photo your cupcakes/wares, it has to be a local entity.

btw, a sign on the local sidewalk will draw more customers, and be about a million times more 'cost effective' than a website.  
do not opt for SEO services.  all they do is hire spammers making "tens of thousands per day with your home computer",,,, to "spread your website"
which all get deleted/banned on their first post.


----------

